# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Garage door edge strip repair

## Dermeee

I want to cut down my (two) garage doors by about 100 to 200 mm each to allow for some other work. The main problem I see is that I cannot replace the fibreglassy looking strip on the edge of the door. They are fixed with a copper staple & I cannot seem to work out a way of reusing the staples or using another fixing system. I would love some advice or even if someone has actually don it before.

----------


## Mike8136

I have done this before. It was very fiddly but worked a treat. I unpicked the staples carefully and removed the guide strip, then cut down the door curtain with a cut-off wheel and angle grinder. To reattach the fibreglass strip i used tiny 3/16th screws with washers and double (thin) nuts. Drill a hole right through the strip, door and strip on the back. Do this in low spots in the profile (probably where the staples were). Do the nuts up tight so the head of the screw pulls down into the guide strip and make sure there is no excess screw after the nuts. It wont rub on the guide channel. 
The door has been working reliably for 6 years now with a motorised opener. I did the mod because i bought a very cheap second hand door (double width) and had to trim it to suit an existing opening. I did try to reuse the staples first but that was almost impossible.  
I say give it a go but be careful and very patient. I did mine with the door layed flat on the driveway; much easier than having the door hanging vertically. Like i said it has worked well, except when the tennant reversed into the door, but that wasnt a result of my handiwork.

----------


## Dermeee

Good, I was thinking of something like that. Its funny my last option was to cut down the door and thaen ask one of the roller door company's if they can replace the strip on a roller door that is wearing, nah they said the door is in need of replacement.

----------


## slick1

Thanks for the tip. Would you know where I can but the strip from? 
Sk

----------

